

Incident (gTar) looking for a web developer - idanb

Web Developer
Design District, San Francisco  
http://www.incidentgtar.com<p>Incident is building a unified music platform to make music easier and more accessible for everyone. Our first product, the gTar, is a real-time fully  digital guitar with a multi-touch interactive LED lit fretboard.  The gTar can be connected to a host device such as an iPhone or Desktop computer via USB-MIDI. Our first iPhone app focuses on giving everyone the ability to play music regardless of previous experience through the use of the interactive fretboard display. However, the sky's the limit with what can be done with such a platform, be it music creation, collaboration, entertainment, or education.<p>That's where you come in.  We're looking for someone passionate about changing music for the better using technology.  Specifically, we're looking for someone to help support and grow the existing platform, as well as design and implement browser based music applications for the gTar and the future devices we're looking to build.<p>Key Responsibilities 
- Implement high-end JavaScript front-end applications using modern techniques
- Maintain and build our back-end platform and API
- Design and implement new browser-based applications and platform services
- Optimize the backend of existing features for performance and stability<p>Required Skills
- CS degree or equivalent
- Strong engineering background
- Front-end experience in Javascript
- Back-end expereince in PHP, MySQL, or equivalent technologies 
- Deep understanding of software development fundamentals<p>Bonus
- Experience with the HTML5 Web Audio API
- Understanding or experience of existing music production software (Ableton preferred)<p>To apply, please submit your resume and optional cover letter in PDF or link format to jobs@incidenttech.com.  A portfolio or links to personal project or past work a plus.
======
JoachimSchipper
Please wait for the monthly "Who is hiring" thread:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=whoishiring>.

